
Show HN: SpreadSheet Grid – Excel-Like JavaScript DataGrid - rowsncolumns
https://rowsncolumns.app
======
rowsncolumns
Hi, I wanted to share a JavaScript project that I have been working on during
the quarantine period.

[https://rowsncolumns.app/](https://rowsncolumns.app/)

It's an Excel/Google Sheets-esque Grid that can be used in your React
projects. Some of the features are

1\. High performance using canvas 2\. Custom Cell renderers and editors 3\.
Windowing - Only visible cells are renderers 4\. Frozen columns and rows 5\.
Autofilter 6\. Import/Export from excel and csv files 7\. Styling, Conditional
formatting..

I have been working on DataGrids for the last 3 years professionally and I
have always wanted to create a product around this.

Hope you like it. Would love to get some feedback :)

~~~
aargh_aargh
R1C1 addressing?

3\. Windowing: could this potentially be used as a frontend to a huge database
of, say, millions of rows?

~~~
artminister
Yes to both. Number of rows and columns does not impact performance. Every
calculation is within the viewport bounds

